# Recovered 100% After 5 months :D



## WtfIsGoingOn (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi guys, after suffering from DPDR (mostly DR) for 5 months, I have finally fully recovered. How I know that I recovered is that I feel present again, in sync with the world again. I know where I am, I can feel the time of the day. The world looks like how it is supposed to and Im not in "Cartoonland" anymore. My vision is 60fps and smooth instead of being in frames, and everything just hits differently. I feel great but I'm kinda pissed off abit that the dpdr decided to go away and drop me off in the middle of a very stressful and climactic point in my life (got tons of problems to deal with rn). But meh . I dont even know how I recovered, I just started feeling better bit by bit for a few days and one day I just woke up and it was gone. Feel free to ask me anything guys


----------



## Dillydilly (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks for your post. 

Did you have any rounties or tips you can give me for a full recovery ? 

I've had dpdr for around 7 months. 
First 4 months were hell!! 

But.. 
The dpdr intensity is wearing off each month and I notice improvements every week now. 
Last week I felt near to normal and had a day where dpdr was not really there. , just weird feeling and things seemed slightly off but nothing major . Now it's just kinda lingering. 

I feel like I will recover within the next few months. But just don't know how to push to this full recovery stage. 
I'm so close but just need advice. 
I've battled the hardest part, just want to get to the finish line


----------



## guo (Dec 12, 2021)

How did you recover? Did you take any medicine?


----------



## WtfIsGoingOn (Dec 10, 2021)

Dillydilly said:


> Thanks for your post.
> 
> Did you have any rounties or tips you can give me for a full recovery ?
> 
> ...


Yea, towards the end I started going to the gym and going out with friends almost everyday for 3 months. No improvements were actually seen at all but then in the end it just decided to fuck off one day lol. Also, just do what you wanna do man, if you feel like u should be socializing then do that, feel horrible and want to just sleep it off then just do that. My dpdr was so bad before I fully recovered and I just laid in bed all days with my eyes shut and with headphones on just to escape it. I wasn't accepting it one bit, I was terrified af of it and I still recovered. Hope it makes sense haha


----------



## WtfIsGoingOn (Dec 10, 2021)

guo said:


> How did you recover? Did you take any medicine?


I'm not really sure how I recovered but towards the end I went to the gym and went out with friends nearly everyday for 3 months. It was really awkward and I didnt see any immediate improvements until the dpdr just went away 100% in one day for some reason. Also, I have been taking fluoxetine 20mg for the past 3 weeks which I think was the main thing that made me recover.


----------

